# NGD- Daemoness Cimmerian 7 string, pocket watch inlay.



## morgasm7 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hello!
Thought I would show you all some pictures of my new guitar, which i picked up earlier today. Its a Daemoness Cimmerian 7 string, featuring some of Dylan's incredible inlay work. 
Spec is as follows:

-Swamp ash body
-3 piece flame maple neck (set neck design)
-Ebony board, with 'pocket watch being torn apart by invisible force' inlay
-20' fretboard radius
-hipshot hardware
-BKP rebel yell in the bridge position, and a VH2 in the neck position

I have not spent long with it, a couple hours at most, but so far its perfect. I absolutely love everything about it. Looking forward to writing serious amounts of music on this!

here are the pictures, Enjoy.










































Here I am, playing it for the first time in the workshop.






Here, with its twin, Nolly's Cimmerian 7.






Dylan is not only an incredible luthier, but also a mind blowing painter. Here we are swearing at the masterpiece he's working on at the moment...






Morgan.


----------



## morgasm7 (Jun 14, 2011)

And if you want to check out some build process shots, check out this thread! 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...tom-daemoness-7-string-build.html#post2368233


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Jun 14, 2011)

Awesome this should be in the seven strings forum not here


----------



## projectjetfire (Jun 14, 2011)

Holy crap!!!


----------



## Asrial (Jun 14, 2011)

Holy shit
What is this?
Built in Gods very flames!

Do mine eyes
Tell me lies?
A new Daemoness-day

Time is nigh
I must fly
Venture forth on my GAS

Goodbye ma'
Goodbye pa'
And goodbye Ibanez LACS

I'll be off, Peavey-bros
Catch you later schecter-fools
I'll be gone Carvinites
I'm no longer your fool!

All the crap filled the gap while I waited to begin
The guitar of my life
Built by lords in Englaaaand!


Btw, happy NGD!


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Jun 14, 2011)

That is a sick guitar. The purple is quite nice, and I'm not a huge fan of purple guitars. Yep. I'd definitely play it if you gave it to me...


----------



## technomancer (Jun 14, 2011)

Looks fantastic, congrats


----------



## JamesM (Jun 14, 2011)

VIDEO?!


----------



## Skin Coffin (Jun 14, 2011)

What a beauty! That finish, oh man, and that HEADSTOCK IS SO FUCKING AWESOME! 

what are the woods and the pups?

Congrats on that axe, mate!


----------



## Xide88 (Jun 14, 2011)

IT'S TRULY AMAZING!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!
I WANT DAEMONESS!!!!!!)))


----------



## Lewk (Jun 14, 2011)

Fuuuuucking great.Really classy and savage at the same time - the Rebel Yell and VH2 combo in my Daemoness kills


----------



## Tranquilliser (Jun 14, 2011)

EPIC.


----------



## Lasik124 (Jun 14, 2011)

This honestly looks like one of the coolest guitars I've ever seen!

How does it play?


----------



## pkgitar (Jun 14, 2011)

The body looks like it's alive! Amazing! \o/


----------



## AfroSamurai (Jun 14, 2011)

Dylan's work is fantastic and you really got something special there, congrats!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jun 14, 2011)

Very pretty and classy, this one - nothing is too much while having a ton of high end appointments: Dylan and Morgan are both worthy of mention for this. Well done!


----------



## JamesM (Jun 14, 2011)

I need to know about these pickups in this wood combo, very relevant to my interests.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 14, 2011)

His inlay work puts everyone else's to shame. Bloody amazing. Big congrats.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jun 14, 2011)

that headstock looks 10x better reversed. congrats!


----------



## mountainjam (Jun 14, 2011)

Very nice congrats


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 14, 2011)

That finish!, is it like reddish with purple dyes applied before and sanded back or something. Amazing.


----------



## -42- (Jun 14, 2011)

Words don't even...


----------



## Saber_777 (Jun 14, 2011)

You get an award good sir! Greatest build I have ever laid my eyes on. Greatest inlay for sure!!!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 14, 2011)

That guitar is VERY cool man!  Digging that inlay concept, pretty sweet!


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Jun 14, 2011)

Flawless victory, Morgan.


----------



## kmanick (Jun 15, 2011)

wow that came out really, really nice!
his work seems to be always outstanding.
I'd love to play one of these beauties.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 15, 2011)

screw the guitar, i want that painting!
 congrats on a stunning guitar


----------



## MJS (Jun 15, 2011)

I can't seem to get away from that guitar. I was just checking it out on the Daemoness Facebook page, clicked over to SS and this was the first thread I opened. 

Looks great!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jun 15, 2011)

Dylan did it again!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 15, 2011)

Holy tits that Dylan is an talented mofo, regarding the guitar and the painting! Thank god there are still artists that can actually make art rather than stabbing a bunch of paper clips into a muffler and saying it represents corporate greed. Awesome guitar, congrats man.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 15, 2011)

Man. Every time I see a sweet new Daemoness day, I lament the fact that I have neither the money to afford one nor the skills to warrant buying one.


----------



## Dayn (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm adding a new luthier to my bookmarks now.


----------



## slapnutz (Jun 15, 2011)

Man these days I just come to check out the inlays alone whenever someone posts an Daemoness guitar.

He could make a guitar shaped like Donkey turd but I would still bet the inlay would be kickass.


----------



## Erodrim (Jun 15, 2011)

Damn Daemoness guitars are so Fucken EPIC


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 15, 2011)

Looks beautiful


----------



## poopyalligator (Jun 15, 2011)

Damn, that guitar looks amazing. They seriously do the best inlay work that I have seen.


----------



## Goatchrist (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh lord.. these finishes!


----------



## Jontain (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow, this guy just makes THE nicest guitars, quality is mind blowing.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 15, 2011)

Yep. Daemoness NGD's are still among my favorites. This guitar is utter beauty! Congratulations!


----------



## orakle (Jun 15, 2011)

that inlay made me shit my pants

its beyond amazing


----------



## fps (Jun 15, 2011)

Aesthetically beautiful. Ah like some other posters I don't have the shred/ theory skills to deserve a guitar like this. However, I know it would inspire me on to greater heights in my playing, and it doesn't take the greatest musician to write the greatest music, so I may be able to justify one of these to myself.

The most important issues though, and ones I haven't heard too much about on this forum despite the mindblowing pictures (the inlay dude, wonderful concept, beautifully realised)- HOW DOES IT PLAY!? HOW DOES IT SOUND?? WITH WHAT AMP?? WHAT MUSIC YOU PLAYING?? CLIPS!? I want to learn more about the nuts and bolts stuff, but still I have to say congratulations, I don't know how much it cost but it looks like it was worth every penny, utterly amazing.


----------



## noob_pwn (Jun 15, 2011)

that is one of the nicest guitars ive EVER seen! congratulations. the inlay is incredible


----------



## georg_f (Jun 15, 2011)

flippin amazin'


----------



## morgasm7 (Jun 15, 2011)

fps said:


> Aesthetically beautiful. Ah like some other posters I don't have the shred/ theory skills to deserve a guitar like this. However, I know it would inspire me on to greater heights in my playing, and it doesn't take the greatest musician to write the greatest music, so I may be able to justify one of these to myself.
> 
> The most important issues though, and ones I haven't heard too much about on this forum despite the mindblowing pictures (the inlay dude, wonderful concept, beautifully realised)- HOW DOES IT PLAY!? HOW DOES IT SOUND?? WITH WHAT AMP?? WHAT MUSIC YOU PLAYING?? CLIPS!? I want to learn more about the nuts and bolts stuff, but still I have to say congratulations, I don't know how much it cost but it looks like it was worth every penny, utterly amazing.



I can assure you it plays and sounds absolutely incredible! I'll be recording some new songs soon, so I'll try and put together a play through video with this guitar, which I'll upload.


----------



## kruneh (Jun 15, 2011)

Looks awesome, as always with Dylans work.
Great inlay idea!


----------



## shadscbr (Jun 15, 2011)

What a fantastic guitar, Congrats!! This was a fun build to _watch_, the inlay turned out killer 

Shad


----------



## Lon (Jun 15, 2011)

This thread made me send a Daemoness Quote and disregarding my JPX7 plans...


----------



## Anaerob (Jun 15, 2011)

This is one of the most beautiful sevens I've seen!
The inlay is jaw dropping, it is in its own a masterpiece.


----------



## morgasm7 (Jun 15, 2011)

Lon said:


> This thread made me send a Daemoness Quote and disregarding my JPX7 plans...



A wise move for sure. You will definitely not regret that...


----------



## Elijah (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice guitar, but that unfinished painting is AMAZING!


----------



## GeoMantic (Jun 15, 2011)

I love the inlay, made an insane guitar even more incredible.

I've worn a pocketwatch nearly every day for the past four years, so I'm a little biased.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Jun 15, 2011)

Mother of God............. this is amazing. A+++++++++++++++ amazing guitar! I've always wanted to know what the neck profile on these is like, though.


----------



## Pat_s1t (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh my fucking God, why don't people put a pant change warning in the title instead of 56k? Only one of them is still really relevant, and guess which one it is.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 16, 2011)

Having been present when Morgan picked this up I can attest that it is an absolutely wicked guitar.
Ben - it's kinda a soft D. A little bit Jackson-y, and little bit old Universe-y. Morgan's is around 19mm at the nut. Plays super fast with the 20" radius and Dunlop 6000s.

These are a couple of shots I took that show it in a good light, the colour is insanely difficult to photograph..














Also, those interested in seeing that painting, go check this photo album out, it's ridiculous: 

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.168082029918208.43582.100001492372646


----------



## toiletstand (Jun 16, 2011)

fucking incredible!


----------



## morgasm7 (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks Nolly, was about to put up a link to that album too!


----------



## Thor1777 (Jun 16, 2011)

awesome looking guitar, his work is impressive ...paintings and guitars


----------



## metalman_ltd (Jun 16, 2011)

That watch came out great. The purple is sick. Just wow haha happy NGD.


----------



## mhickman2 (Jun 16, 2011)

If you can pull yourself away from that beauty, I would love to hear an in depth review about this guitar. I received a quote from Dylan a month ago, but I haven't heard many reviews on it regarding the sound, action, and playability. Being that I own a Blackmachine and a Suhr, my standards are extremely high now. Receiving a guitar that was anything less would be most disappointing.


----------



## Lewk (Jun 16, 2011)

mhickman2 said:


> If you can pull yourself away from that beauty, I would love to hear an in depth review about this guitar. I received a quote from Dylan a month ago, but I haven't heard many reviews on it regarding the sound, action, and playability. Being that I own a Blackmachine and a Suhr, my standards are extremely high now. Receiving a guitar that was anything less would be most disappointing.



I can answer some of that from my pov if ya like.

I've owned a couple of Suhrs and thought the playability was good but certainly not up to Daemoness standards - Dylans like a human Plek.The only Blackmachine I've played is Nollys quilted brown thingy - I remember the neck profile on that as pretty godly although he had the action alot higher than I like.Rich who owns the blue Horus seemed to be really impressed in the Daemoness playability v's his PRS'

What I love about my Atlanteans playability is it manages to have really low comfy action with effortless bending but still keeps perfect tension (9-11-16-26-36-46-60 std tuning) I think some of that might be to do with the headstock angle? I've not got any fatigue on my left hand whilst playing for extended times yet which I tend to get with Wizards as well as a classic 1" '59 shape. I'm not sure if my profile has a name or is one of his standard shapes - I took my RG1527 in and said this is what I like and this is what I don't.

18mm neck depth with no taper - I'm sure there's a reason most companies put a mm or two taper on their necks but it sure as shit can't be comfort? Straight 20" radius. No big shoulders like the 1527.
I was gonna go for a 48mm nut like Ibby but Dylan suggested a 50mm nut width and it's turned out to be perfect - fuck knows how ESP get away with a 45mm nut on some of their 7's? I take it you've checked out Nollys soundclips on Soundcloud?

p.s the rug really tied the room together, man


----------



## mhickman2 (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks so much for that Lewk. The fretwork and action you described is exactly what I am looking for. Though the clips nolly puts on soundcloud sound great, they really don't give me any indication of the feel of the guitar. What I mean by feel is the resonance, sustain, and energy transfer from the strings to the body, particularly while playing unplugged.

P.S. I'm sorry Smokey. You were over the line.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jun 17, 2011)

killer!


----------



## space frog (Jun 17, 2011)

Well, that is one of the most beautifully crafted guitars i have ever seen, if not THE one. The care put on details is beyond what i have ever seen. Happy NGD!


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 17, 2011)

I can't get over how great that inlay looks


----------



## sell2792 (Jun 17, 2011)

Thats like the best thing I've seen in forever. If I ever have the money, which I probably won't, I'd spend it all on one of these.


----------



## Pat_s1t (Jun 17, 2011)

Btw, this thread pushed me over the edge on Dylan's work. I've sent in a quote with specs relatively similar to yours, and I'm putting all of my guitars but my MH-1000 up for sale, along with my Mesa Single Rec. Can't wait to get an estimate back!


----------



## narad (Jun 17, 2011)

mhickman2 said:


> Thanks so much for that Lewk. The fretwork and action you described is exactly what I am looking for. Though the clips nolly puts on soundcloud sound great, they really don't give me any indication of the feel of the guitar. What I mean by feel is the resonance, sustain, and energy transfer from the strings to the body, particularly while playing unplugged.



I'll second Lewk's sentiments on action and playability. Really, really great setup and playability, even after transatlantic shipping and detuning. I don't own a Suhr, but owned a Blackmachine, and it's right up there. At that level it's a more subjective thing, but in no way lacking. In fact, I'd say it's one of Dylan's strong suits.


----------



## drmosh (Jun 17, 2011)

fps said:


> Aesthetically beautiful. Ah like some other posters I don't have the shred/ theory skills to deserve a guitar like this.



Don't be silly. As you said, such a guitar can inspire and there is no reason to doubt your ability to learn to be awesome!


----------



## fps (Jun 17, 2011)

drmosh said:


> Don't be silly. As you said, such a guitar can inspire and there is no reason to doubt your ability to learn to be awesome!



Thanks for the kind words.

I'm watching Radiohead's Glastonbury set from 1997 on BBC2 right now. I've realised that Johnny Greenwood's messy leads are a constant influence, one of the first tab books I ever got was The Bends, I think that this part of me is constantly fighting with the guy who wants to play "properly". 

Doesn't mean I'm not just stalling cos I wanna think up a killer inlay pattern


----------



## Korg (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 18, 2011)

Supreme.


----------



## morgasm7 (Jun 19, 2011)

I think not feeling 'worthy' of a guitar because you think your playing ability is not up to scratch is silly! If you have the opportunity and it makes you happy go for it!


----------



## Metalus (Jun 19, 2011)

What an absolute beauty. Congrats bro!


----------



## Psyy (Jun 20, 2011)

Curse you all who live in Europe and have access to these ridiculously amazing luthiers.


----------



## morgasm7 (Jun 20, 2011)

He will ship to the states!


----------



## Xaios (Jun 21, 2011)

Someday, I WILL own a guitar like this. Dylan's work never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jun 21, 2011)

That is an amazing inlay!


----------



## Deathbringer769 (Jun 21, 2011)

That top is amazing! Do you have a name for the color?


----------



## unclejemima218 (Jun 22, 2011)

Damn dude, what a beauty! one of a kind!


----------



## MikeH (Jun 22, 2011)

Holy fucking mother of shit...


----------



## just_kosteg (Jun 22, 2011)

Deathbringer769 said:


> That top is amazing?


Yeah, I'm sure that top is amazing, no doubt about that


----------



## Deathbringer769 (Jun 22, 2011)

Lol thanks for pointing that out. There is no QUESTION that it is amazing! Edited my post.


----------



## SymmetricScars (Jun 23, 2011)

By far my favorite Daemoness to date. Congrats, that thing is pure sex


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 23, 2011)

Those inlays definitely are fantastic.


----------

